# For those that ssri's have helped



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

for those that ssri's have helped. Was your Dp initially started by depression and if not please decribe what initiated your DP. This would greatly help my reserch efforts thanks.


----------



## JoCZker (Jul 31, 2009)

Well, its often very hard to tell what trigger drdp.







But from my experience, ssri can help you with depression, with anxiety and with derealisation. As for me. But they never did nothing with my depersonalisation. They can help you feel better and function better, if you take the "right one" for you, but they will most likely not "cure" you, unless your problems are completly stress/depression/anxiety related. My problems are propably more trauma related and therefore ssri did help me feel better and function better and lower my derealisation, but they didnt cure me absolutely, and lately i am thinking about being without them can give me greater benefit. So, from my observation, they can help you, they will not cure you. But honestly, its not even their purpose. Ideally, ssri should calm you, so you can solve your problems and issues. Its not their fault, that many doctors are using them as some "magical pill" that will save you alone.


----------



## shogun (May 15, 2010)

Everything stems from my anxiety. I'll get depression but thats cause of my anxiety and my depersonalization is a big symptom of my panic attacks along with nervousness and nausea.

Zoloft has helped immensely and enables me to get out and live again, it's not a magic pill though, you can't take it and sit at home all day and do nothing and expect to get better. Need to make lifestyle changes aswell.

With that being said they help a lot in recovering.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

SSRIs have helped but not with DP. It was started by smoking pot.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, I take an ssri and acetylcysteine. They do help with certain aspects of DP. More importantly though they reduce my obsessional thinking, which is what aggravates symptoms of DP.


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

gill said:


> Yeah, I take an ssri and acetylcysteine. They do help with certain aspects of DP. More importantly though they reduce my obsessional thinking, which is what aggravates symptoms of DP.


And what started your DP?


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

scienceguy said:


> And what started your DP?


I'd say stress and some strong psychedelics played the biggest role.


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your replys! so far it would seem ssris have not helped the weed caused dp type.


----------

